# William Shatner inducted into WWE’s Hall of Fame



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)

https://www.dailystartreknews.com/read/star-treks-william-shatner-inducted-into-wwes-hall-of-fame



90 Years,wow,still in Shape our Captain.

That makes me thinking about the Statement in "Star Trek V".


"I've always known I'll die alone." 

I am pretty sure,he will also "survive" Sulu and Chekov....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)

Unfortunate name


----------



## Redhorse (Apr 20, 2021)

I think they put him there for 'Shatting' on himself... 
lol


----------

